
Zoom 0-day: The 'S' in Zoom, Stands for Security - kgraves
https://objective-see.com/blog/blog_0x56.html
======
Smoosh
I thought the Z in Zoom stood for "Zero fucks given about security or our
user's privacy".

------
tinus_hn
I think there are quite a lot of apps with similar issues or Apple would just
have made it mandatory for apps that request camera permissions to be hardened
properly.

------
gowld
Website has some anti-text-flowing code that makes it look like a a web page
for ants in mobile.

Web devs, please don't go out of your way to forcibly break the browser's
layout engine.

~~~
bscphil
In this case, it's semi-justified by the fact that a bunch of the page is
large images, it's basically a page of presentation slides. Would be very hard
to read on mobile even if the layout wasn't broken.

(Obviously, the ideal is a page that actually reflows, but the problem of
accurately reproducing slides on mobile is a difficult one.)

------
jdxcode
Reader mode works, but this page renders awfully on iPhone

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
"Wait... but there is no S."

~~~
PTOB
This is a reference to a joke: A: "How do you fit an elephant into a Safeway
bag?" B: "Don't know...how?" A: "You take the 'S' out of 'Safe' and the 'f'
out of 'way'." B: _Left as an exercise for the reader._

~~~
myrryr
For those you haven't heard it before.

There is no f'in'way.

